
Reasons Marijuana Legalization Seems to Be Failing - galaxyLogic
https://www.forbes.com/sites/mikeadams/2019/11/05/reasons-marijuana-legalization-seems-to-be-failing/#1a0dc53b7eba
======
hourislate
B.S and poorly researched. It's like Jeff Sessions wrote it.

>Well, just take a look to the north in Canada, where marijuana has been legal
nationwide for the past year. It’s >black market pot trade is still way
stronger than the legal sector.

>As a matter of fact, a recent report from the Associated Press indicates that
nearly 43 percent of the country’s pot >consumers continue to buy weed from
illegal sources. And doing away with the black market is the entire reason
that >Prime Minister Justin Trudeau set out to legalize weed in the first
place.

>Yep, that’s right, another massive fail.

Did they take into account massive shortages? The poor roll out of
dispensaries, what was it, 25 store fronts for the whole province of Ontario
(15 million people +). Folks would order and wait 4 weeks to get it. Poor
quality, high taxes, dry and stale product if any was even available. 3 times
the price for product that was shit.

California's problem is the bureaucracy which is feeding the black market.
Licensing, taxes, etc. Dispensaries can't even make any money because of the
cost of doing business.

Nothing like Guberment creating the problems and then trying to convince
everyone that it just isn't working. What a crock of shit.

